# Do you pee in cups if you're to lazy to walk to the bathroom?



## Koloz

I've been doing this for about 5 years now, every night by my computer I usally keep three large cups by me to pee in since I don't want to walk to the bathroom. The reason for three is that once one is filled up I have another to pee in and then once all three are filled I take them to the kitchen sink and dump them out and start all over again.


----------



## Soundboy

Whoa whoa whoa? 

The kitchen sink?


----------



## Bohuw

hahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah 

yes


----------



## MindOverMood

No.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I've used a bottle and a plastic bag before lol, but that was a one time thing and I had no choice.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke




----------



## Resonance

Soundboy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa?
> 
> The kitchen sink?


Yes this was my reaction too


----------



## Koloz

The kitchen is closer to where my computer is, that's why I dump it out there and my bathroom sink is too small for it and it would splash everywhere.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I'm going to keep plastic cups by my computer now.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

To the OP, does your kitchen sink come fitted with a flushing function per chance?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

kilgoretrout said:


> I'm going to keep plastic cups by my computer now.


Best of luck with that..


----------



## probably offline

Maybe you should get a litter box, for personal use.


----------



## Mousey9

I've used water bottles but a cup? lol
and I assume you drink from the same cup too?


----------



## kast

How far away is the bathroom? If the day comes that I'm too lazy to walk 5 metres to pee, please slap me.


----------



## Kanova

Not only is that simply ****ing disgusting, I wouldn't encourage you to either make friends or invite people over to your house.


----------



## anonymid

I'm not comfortable peeing anywhere except in a bathroom. Anywhere else just feels extremely weird to me.


----------



## anonymid

Soundboy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa?
> 
> The kitchen sink?


----------



## Kascheritt

Nope. Is bathroom so far away? D:


----------



## Torkani

I can't believe a 1/5th of people actually said yes to this...
Still funny though.


----------



## theseventhkey

Koloz said:


> I've been doing this for about 5 years now, every night by my computer I usally keep three large cups by me to pee in since I don't want to walk to the bathroom. The reason for three is that once one is filled up I have another to pee in and then once all three are filled I take them to the kitchen sink and dump them out and start all over again.


Hahaahahaahhahah! I have had plastic bottles if (throw them away after I use them} someone was in the bathroom and I had to go really bad. This reminds me when i was a kid a cousin of mine had gatorade bottles full of piss stored away under his bed for month's and months.


----------



## Soilwork

That's disgusting.


----------



## NoHeart

What the ****?


----------



## AlchemyFire

Nope, but I assume it's easier for a male to do this.


----------



## nubly

How can someone be too lazy to urinate in the bathroom? It's right there.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

And how do you explain if you get caught out in some way, and you have to explain to someone why there are 3 cups of piss sitting next to your computer?

LOL anyway.......


----------



## CristianNC

Well...........









I mean...come on!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^^^

haha LOL..Look........ Clint has just discovered one of Koloz's piss-cups......! LOL.


----------



## Charmander

Ewwww.


----------



## SilentLyric

i did it maybe a couple years ago but haven't since. I should start up again. I hate leaving my computer. feels like a waste of time walking all the way to bathroom then coming back.


----------



## komorikun

I did this for a couple years because the bathroom was outside our apartment. It was housing for the workers at this concrete factory my boyfriend worked at. Since it was almost all males, the female bathroom was empty for the most part but I wasn't going to go outside and downstairs every time I wanted to take a piss. We showered at his mom's apartment.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Every dude has took a whiz in a bottle during a road trip lol :b but this is a little bit to much man.


----------



## peril

OMG, kolo! :|


----------



## DubnRun

only if im in bed and its cold and i cba to go downstairs, its fine so long as u dont keep it then thats nasty.


----------



## markwalters2

I simply stop drinking water.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Paper Samurai said:


> Every dude has took a whiz in a bottle during a road trip lol :b but this is a little bit to much man.


Nah, I piss on the side of the road.


----------



## AceRimmer

That's what Depends are for.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

But then you still need to get up to throw the pee cups away.


----------



## Monotony

No the bathroom is literately like a foot outside my door, If I wanted to be lazy I could just kick a hole in the wall and piss in the toilet from my computer.


----------



## Cam1

Nah, I just pee out my bedroom window.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

haha, if you ever wanted to get back at people you could invite them over and offer them something to drink... and then as they are blissfully enjoying their beverage have them read this thread


----------



## millenniumman75

Koloz said:


> I've been doing this for about 5 years now, every night by my computer I usally keep three large cups by me to pee in since I don't want to walk to the bathroom. The reason for three is that once one is filled up I have another to pee in and then once all three are filled I take them to the kitchen sink and dump them out and start all over again.


Pazuzu doesn't pee in cups.


----------



## Still Waters

Why don't you just grab yourself a bedpan while you're at it too?


----------



## Whatev

Who needs a cup?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

So you don't wash your hands either?


----------



## CristianNC

visualkeirockstar said:


> So you don't wash your hands either?


He probably just tucks it in and that's it.


----------



## AussiePea

And my taxes pay for these people.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

The gifs in this thread are pure gold. 
That just takes laziness to a whole new level.


----------



## General Specific

No, I go to the bathroom.

If you're going to urinate in cups, why not empty them in the toilet at least?

Still, it's better than crapping in the sink I guess.


----------



## Astrofreak6

No, i don't.. '


----------



## Fenren

I used to, especially when drunk if I had a large mug or glass at hand, then throw it out of the window onto the roof. The only toilet here is a downstairs one, even then I sometimes just pee in the sink instead.


----------



## Raphael200

Cam1 said:


> Nah, I just pee out my bedroom window.


----------



## VanGogh

Koloz said:


> I've been doing this for about 5 years now, every night by my computer I usally keep three large cups by me to pee in since I don't want to walk to the bathroom. The reason for three is that once one is filled up I have another to pee in and then once all three are filled I take them to the kitchen sink and dump them out and start all over again.


Save yourself some time and put a computer table in front of your toilet.


----------



## eveningbat

What a weird question. No, this is not for me. And I think it's disgusting.


----------



## zomgz

aw man das nastay


----------



## Amethyst Forest




----------



## renegade disaster

I have a broken sink which isn't used for anything in my room. its totally pointless aside from allowing me to urinate into if i'm too self conscious about walking downstairs at night.
its not really a hygiene problem,i've encountered toilets that are far worse. but its not really ideal I suppose...


----------



## renegade disaster

nubly said:


> How can someone be too lazy to urinate in the bathroom? It's right there.


its not always laziness, bit of an assumption to make... some people may suffer from paruresis.


----------



## Freiheit

Ugh. Just the idea of keeping a waste product in my room and not disposing of it asap...talk about nasty.


----------



## Raphael200

This was a question for men,was it not.............


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm kind of surprised at some of the responses in here considering we are on an anxiety site, it seems a bit like ignorance. that people might not factor in and be aware of anxiety related conditions like pee shyness. sure it seems gross but if you've ever gone into a public toilet and had that problem where you can't pee and just have to zip up and leave you might be more understanding of those that can't actually urinate around others.

I see this sort of thing (containers) as a rudimentary form of bed pan which is something people need when they can't use a regular toilet. i've not done it myself ,I would find cups to be something I wouldn't use due to a fear of contamination. although with rigorous cleaning it would probably be perfectly fine.
i've tried disposable bottles once in the past but it didn't work too well .because (not to boast or anything) my man bits are too big to get inside a regular bottle!


----------



## xperit

MindOverMood said:


> No.


Lol, this was pretty much my reaction.


----------



## Paper Samurai

AlchemyFire said:


> Nope, but I assume it's easier for a male to do this.


Yep indeed, one of the joys of having a schlong !



Life Aint No Joke said:


> Nah, I piss on the side of the road.


You haven't lived man :b


----------



## Lil Sebastian

I tried once, but the shear power of the stream from my magnificent member caused the porcelain to shatter. I'm not allowed in that café anymore either


----------



## OutOfControlPanel

Koloz said:


> I've been doing this for about 5 years now, every night by my computer I usally keep three large cups by me to pee in since I don't want to walk to the bathroom. The reason for three is that once one is filled up I have another to pee in and then once all three are filled I take them to the kitchen sink and dump them out and start all over again.


I'd argue that you'd be saving *more* time and expending* less *of your energy if you just got your a** up and used the toilet.


----------



## komorikun

Paper Samurai said:


> Yep indeed, one of the joys of having a schlong !


You just need a wide brimmed plastic cup. Kind of like a big gulp and it works.


----------



## anonymid

renegade disaster said:


> i'm kind of surprised at some of the responses in here considering we are on an anxiety site, it seems a bit like ignorance. that people might not factor in and be aware of anxiety related conditions like pee shyness.


The OP said in the very title of the thread that this is about laziness, not anxiety.


----------



## Paper Samurai

komorikun said:


> You just need a wide brimmed plastic cup. Kind of like a big gulp and it works.


----------



## renegade disaster

anonymid said:


> The OP said in the very title of the thread that this is about laziness, not anxiety.


yes but the responses are not only aimed at his laziness. its the principle of peeing into something that isn't a toilet that a lot of people seem to be just as bothered about rather than his laziness and I find it a little disheartening to see someone being mocked for that considering things like paruresis are anxiety related conditions.
it's a problem a lot of people face, not being able to actually get to and use a toilet.
it shouldn't even be that much of an issue if something is thoroughly cleaned or disposed of anyway.


----------



## harrison

Koloz said:


> I've been doing this for about 5 years now, every night by my computer I usally keep three large cups by me to pee in since I don't want to walk to the bathroom. The reason for three is that once one is filled up I have another to pee in and then once all three are filled I take them to the kitchen sink and dump them out and start all over again.


Jesus, I hope you clean that sink sometimes!


----------



## Luna Sea

renegade disaster said:


> yes but the responses are not only aimed at his laziness. its the principle of peeing into something that isn't a toilet that a lot of people seem to be just as bothered about rather than his laziness and I find it a little disheartening to see someone being mocked for that considering things like paruresis are anxiety related conditions.
> it's a problem a lot of people face, not being able to actually get to and use a toilet.
> it shouldn't even be that much of an issue if something is thoroughly cleaned or disposed of anyway.


We're talking about people peeing in cups and jars in their own home, not because they can't use a public bathroom (although I'm not sure how that problem would be helped by going in a jar, since you're still in public and that would be way more anxiety-producing).

Anxiety can affect a lot of things, but doing your business in a toilet is a hygiene thing, and it's gross for someone to go in a cup and leave it on the table next to them for hours.


----------



## renegade disaster

Luna Sea said:


> We're talking about people peeing in cups and jars in their own home, not because they can't use a public bathroom (although I'm not sure how that problem would be helped by going in a jar, since you're still in public and that would be way more anxiety-producing).
> 
> Anxiety can affect a lot of things, but doing your business in a toilet is a hygiene thing, and it's gross for someone to go in a cup and leave it on the table next to them for hours.


I take you don't know much about the problem then. because it doesn't just affect people that use public toilets. it affects people using toilets in their own homes.
like I say, if something is cleaned thoroughly it shouldn't be a hygiene issue.


----------



## Luna Sea

renegade disaster said:


> I take you don't know much about the problem then. because it doesn't just affect people that use public toilets. it affects people using toilets in their own homes.
> like I say, if something is cleaned thoroughly it shouldn't be a hygiene issue.


If someone can't even use the toilet in their home instead of a cup in their bedroom, they have a serious problem and I'm not about to enable them by telling them that's okay.


----------



## .95596

I'm ashamed to say that when I was doing research abroad I peed in a plastic bottle at night because we were in the middle of the rainforest and I didn't feel like making the long trek down the slippery hill to the latrine in the middle of the night when it was raining and there was no light. 

Plus, I heard something outside our small hut and I didn't want to get attacked by a nocturnal creature and dragged off.


----------



## AussiePea

shyguy1990 said:


> I'm ashamed to say that when I was doing research abroad I peed in a plastic bottle at night because we were in the middle of the rainforest and I didn't feel like making the long trek down the slippery hill to the latrine in the middle of the night when it was raining and there was no light.
> 
> Plus, I heard something outside our small hut and I didn't want to get attacked by a nocturnal creature and dragged off.


That's a completely different situation though and completely acceptable.


----------



## renegade disaster

Luna Sea said:


> If someone can't even use the toilet in their home instead of a cup in their bedroom, they have a serious problem and I'm not about to enable them by telling them that's okay.


of course they have a serious problem ,it wouldn't be listed as a type of disorder if it wasn't .

I was pointing out that the mockery and misunderstanding isn't really nice to see. its akin to normal's laughing at the things we do. the things we neglect and lifestyle choices we make due to our anxiety. if you didn't have social anxiety, would you "enable" a person with sa by telling them their behaviour which you found strange was ok?


----------



## Resonance

I can't believe people are making such a big deal out of this, personally I think the whole thing is a storm in a peecup


----------



## MobiusX

I had to go to the bathroom really bad as a kid but the bathroom was being used so I peed in the garbage can in the kitchen. Another time I just did it outside in back of the house.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

What if you need to poo?


----------

